# Pics of work



## dubinpainting

I started a Job yesterday, it was supposed to take me at least a couple days but I finished today! I made some extra money, turned out pretty good, the only down side is now I have the rest of the week off. Thats me rolling the ceiling.


----------



## ttd

what products?


----------



## dubinpainting

ttd said:


> what products?


I used Regal, Benjamin Moore for the walls, and Super Spec BM for trim, SW ceiling paint. I am officially making the change from BM to SW, although I really like regal and I am satisfied with BM products, I visited a SW store today and I like how they have sales reps that will help you in the field. Benjamin Moore doesn’t offer anything like that at least that I know of, and I'm tired of dealing with this slow ass guy at the paint desk that is too busy with his thumb up his ass to help me in a timely matter.


----------



## dubinpainting

Plus the SW store gave me a fan deck for FREE, and T-shirts for my guys.
Usually BM stores charge me for the fan decks. Cheap bastards!!!


----------



## Burt White

Ya I made the chang from BM to S W last year and it's 1 of the best things iv dun. There service is top notch, We got 2 new managers at my store since last time iv ben in well see if there still the same. the only 2 guys i had to deal with.


----------



## Bender

Clean whites:thumbsup:

Looks good man. Don't burn that BM bridge. SW isn't 'all that'.


----------



## NEPS.US

BM has two fantastic reps in your area. Much better than any SW rep I've dealt with.


----------



## RCP

Looking good!


----------



## straight_lines

NEPS.US said:


> BM has two fantastic reps in your area. Much better than any SW rep I've dealt with.


 My store gives me at least 20 shirts as well a year. BM has better paint IMO, and that for me means more than a few shirts if I didn't get them. 

You need to ask for a rep and the shirts. Casually mention how well SW is treating you and you will see a change I would imagine.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Are you balding, or is that paint on the top of your head? :whistling2::jester:

I'm joking!! Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## dubinpainting

straight_lines said:


> My store gives me at least 20 shirts as well a year. BM has better paint IMO, and that for me means more than a few shirts if I didn't get them.
> 
> You need to ask for a rep and the shirts. Casually mention how well SW is treating you and you will see a change I would imagine.


Yea I really like how BM performs as well; I have not tried SW yet other then there ceiling paint so I don't really have anything to compare it to. If the paint performs as good then might as well give it a try for awhile. I’m not impressed at all with the customer service I have received from BM Dealers that’s the main reason why I'm considering the change.


----------



## dubinpainting

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Are you balding, or is that paint on the top of your head? :whistling2::jester:
> 
> I'm joking!! Looking good! :thumbsup:


 
 I was hopeing no one would notice!!!!! Dude I'm only 26 and I'm already going bald, can u believe it!!!


----------



## dubinpainting

NEPS.US said:


> BM has two fantastic reps in your area. Much better than any SW rep I've dealt with.


 
Where at? Everywhere I have gone no one has ever made it a Point to offer help or their services to me. That’s what I'm saying, I like the product but I’m not at all pleased with the service I Receive. If you know a good place near me I would deff give it a try.


----------



## NEPS.US

You have my number, us it.

Did you follow up with Peabody?


----------



## NEPS.US

dubinpainting said:


> Where at? Everywhere I have gone no one has ever made it a Point to offer help or their services to me. That’s what I'm saying, I like the product but I’m not at all pleased with the service I Receive. If you know a good place near me I would deff give it a try.


Where are you shopping now?

Have you met any reps from Benjamin Moore? Not from a store?


----------



## dubinpainting

NEPS.US said:


> Where are you shopping now?
> 
> Have you met any reps from Benjamin Moore? Not from a store?


No I never even knew they had reps. I buy my paint at Richmond Hardware in Braintree, or Ace in Quincy depending on where I'm working. I also go to the BM store in Hanover, there not that bad over there. I heard good things about Factory Paint in Weymouth but don't do too many jobs there.


----------



## Dave Mac

NEPS.US said:


> BM has two fantastic reps in your area. Much better than any SW rep I've dealt with.


 
And Im sure you delt with them all, or maybe they just didnt like you:whistling2:
\
suka


----------



## Workaholic

Bender said:


> Clean whites:thumbsup:


Man, I was spraying aluminum metallic paint today and my whites look like ass.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

dubinpainting said:


> I was hopeing no one would notice!!!!! Dude I'm only 26 and I'm already going bald, can u believe it!!!


 
Been shaving the ole noggin for 9 years now. Decided it was time after I saw the pictures of me at my sisters wedding. Don't know how it happened, but my hair turned into a comb-over!


----------



## dubinpainting

NEPS.US said:


> You have my number, us it.
> 
> Did you follow up with Peabody?


Thank you for the lead it was much appreciated, after much consideration I decided not to go with it, Lowell is a little far for me, I would have to hire someone out there and since most of my work is on the South Shore it would be difficult to manage especially if I had several jobs going at once. I do have one place through Peabody Prop. Starting hallways later this week, BIG JOB should keep me busy for about a month.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> Man, I was spraying aluminum metallic paint today and my whites look like ass.


 
Sean, is that you? :whistling2:


----------



## dubinpainting

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Been shaving the ole noggin for 9 years now. Decided it was time after I saw the pictures of me at my sisters wedding. Don't know how it happened, but my hair turned into a comb-over!


LOL, yea I will be doing the same soon. Dam it


----------



## NEPS.US

dubinpainting said:


> No I never even knew they had reps. I buy my paint at Richmond Hardware in Braintree, or Ace in Quincy depending on where I'm working. I also go to the BM store in Hanover, there not that bad over there. I heard good things about Factory Paint in Weymouth but don't do too many jobs there.


IMO Factory has better service at their 3 location than any of the stores you mentioned plus they have a great outside sales rep that has 20+ years of experience. 

Give me a call tomorrow and I'll give you both the Factory Rep and the BM rep in your area's phone number.


----------



## dubinpainting

NEPS.US said:


> IMO Factory has better service at their 3 location than any of the stores you mentioned plus they have a great outside sales rep that has 20+ years of experience.
> 
> Give me a call tomorrow and I'll give you both the Factory Rep and the BM rep in your area's phone number.


Thanks man I will


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sean, is that you? :whistling2:


Yep Paul that is how I felt. The stuff was a bitch, you had to constantly keep it mixed because it just wanted to separate.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> Yep Paul that is how I felt. The stuff was a bitch, you had to constantly keep it mixed because it just wanted to separate.


I've used plenty of it, and we all hate it when one of those jobs come up. I did one job last summer with it that was unusually "sucky". It was metal grate stairs to a garage roof deck. There was just no way to paint it all (including the underside) without looking like the tin man by the end of the day.


----------



## nEighter

http://pagingdrgupta.blogs.cnn.com/...hint-at-prostate-cancer-later-in-life/?hpt=T2


----------



## Jason.

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

NEPS.US said:


> Did you follow up with Peabody?


You pronounce that like: Pibidee?

And WTH is this doing in my wallcoverings forum?


----------



## chrisn

ProWallGuy said:


> You pronounce that like: Pibidee?
> 
> And WTH is this doing in my wallcoverings forum?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I was wondering that myself.:whistling2:


----------



## paintamaz

Cool...Hope you have good time...Enjoy


----------



## aaron61

Dude,thers no paint on your roller? I think that's staged


----------



## jenni

job looks good


----------



## TJ Paint

dubinpainting said:


> I started a Job yesterday, it was supposed to take me at least a couple days but I finished today! I made some extra money, turned out pretty good, the only down side is now I have the rest of the week off. Thats me rolling the ceiling.


You know how to roll too?


----------



## Paint and Hammer

TJ Paint said:


> You know how to roll too?



Ummmm, there's no paint on that roller.....


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

Schmidt & Co. said:


> There was just no way to paint it all (including the underside) without looking like the tin man by the end of the day.


Am I the only one who uses these?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41csk++nCzL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

Let me know how the switch to SW interior paints goes!

I use almost exclusively SW for exteriors, but from what I've read on here, BM seems to be better for interiors. I haven't used much SW on interiors, so I'm really uncertain.


----------



## Westview

dubinpainting said:


> I used Regal, Benjamin Moore for the walls, and Super Spec BM for trim, SW ceiling paint. I am officially making the change from BM to SW, although I really like regal and I am satisfied with BM products, I visited a SW store today and I like how they have sales reps that will help you in the field. Benjamin Moore doesn’t offer anything like that at least that I know of, and I'm tired of dealing with this slow ass guy at the paint desk that is too busy with his thumb up his ass to help me in a timely matter.


I really like SW. The guys there know what they are talking about and can provide you with good info. I just call, tell them the colour and when i want it. Done. THey have been really good to me with prices too.


----------



## Scannell Painting

Nice job :thumbsup: Are you 7 ft. tall or working on stilts ?


----------



## mudbone

Saved the ceiling till last?


----------

